# 8 month progress



## sindy777 (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's my 55 gallon after 8 months. I'm very happy with the progress although I am always making small changes. Still very happy!!


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow that has really grown in. Are you dosing CO2, and what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## sindy777 (Apr 9, 2015)

overgrown said:


> Wow that has really grown in. Are you dosing CO2, and what kind of lighting are you using?


Thank you! I'm super proud of it. 
I am using DIY CO2, although I hardly replace the bottles or it would be much better than this so it's my fault, and I am using the Planted Plus 24/7 LED. I don't fertilize either. Pretty simple setup.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 24, 2016)

Please explain your DIY CO2 looks good!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice progress, keep it up.


----------

